# Desktop on Rapberry PI 2:  Gnome? No packages included.



## any_name_you_wish (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello,

I've installed FreeBSD 13 (release, armv7)  on Raspberry PI 2  (ok, it wasn't really an installation - i just copied it to my sd card).

Which x windows systems could be used on it? I was able to install xorg. So i have a gui now.

Is it possible to install x11/gnome3/ on it? `pkg` can't find it (no packages available).


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2021)

```
root@pibsd:~ # pkg search gnome3
gnome3-3.36_4                  "meta-port" for the GNOME 3 integrated X11 desktop
gnome3-lite-3.36_4             The "meta-port" of the GNOME desktop slimmed down for only the basics
libproxy-gnome3-0.4.17         GSettings-based configuration plug-in for libproxy
pinentry-gnome3-1.1.1          GNOME 3 version of the GnuPG password dialog
```

This is on a Pi3 though, arm64. It's possible (parts of) Gnome failed to build for ARM for whatever reason.

Edit: Looks like rust failed to build on ARM, which caused both x11/gnome3 and x11/gnome3-lite to be skipped.




__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy12.nyi.freebsd.org


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 29, 2021)

I recommend to install a more lightweight window manager like x11-wm/openbox rather than a full blown desktop. The Pi 2 isn't that performant.
You can see a screenshot here how it looks on my Raspberry Pi 400 (Openbox + tint2 + rxvt-unicode + feh).


----------



## any_name_you_wish (Dec 29, 2021)

I don't want to use gnome - it's just more common than my wm.  My windows manager is x11-wm/awesome/ and I have the same problems with it (and with firefox-esr - no packages available).


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes, these packages have also been skipped due to rust-1.55.0



SirDice said:


> Looks like rust failed to build on ARM, which caused both x11/gnome3 and x11/gnome3-lite to be skipped.


If only. There are currently 2,287 packages being skipped due to rust. I find it alarming that so many packages depend on some obscure programming language.


----------



## acheron (Dec 29, 2021)

Gnome3 doesn't run without gpu accel which we don't have on rpi.


----------

